# gutes neues Jahr

## MaTu

Hallo

wünsche allen hier ein gutes neues Jahr, 

und bedanke mich nochmals für eure Hilfe,

direkt auf konkret gestellte Fragen oder auch alleine 

durch das mitlesen hier.

MaTu

----------

## DeathAngel

...dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2005.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

...auch anschließ   :Laughing: 

Schöne Feier und guten Rutsch!   :Very Happy: 

PS: Und weiter so im Forum!

----------

## benjamin200

wünsch ich euch allen ebenso. Aber lasst eucht heute Abend nicht so zulaufen  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## reyneke

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues Jahr. Ich bedanke mich ebenfalls für Eure Hilfe im vergangenen Jahr und hoffe, ich konnte auch etwas helfen. 

Happy GNU year!

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## mkr

Dem möchte ich mich auch anschliessen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, die ich hier beanspruchen konnte! Bis vor einem halben Jahr habe ich Linux ausschliesslich auf Servern eingesetzt, da ich es noch nicht für ausgereift genug für den Desktop hielt. Doch - auch dank der Hilfe von Euch - bin ich eines besseren belehrt worden und habe alle Desktops auf Linux umgestellt.

----------

## boris64

ebenso ein frohes, neues jahr  :Wink: 

nebenbei, ich hoffe, ihr verbratet euer geld nicht für böller, sondern

spendet das lieber an leute, die es wirklich nötig haben.

wenn ihr nicht wisst, wer spenden benötigen könnte,

schaltet einfach den fernseher an.  :Crying or Very sad: 

ps: ist das hier nicht eigentlich ein dup  :Very Happy: 

-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1910804#1910804

----------

## gentop

Auch nen guten Rusch von mir - und hockt nicht den ganzen Abend vorm PC  :Wink: 

Gruß gentop

----------

## unix

wünsch euch auch nen guten rutsch ins 2005  :Smile: 

nicht zu viel trinken  :Smile: 

----------

## Deever

 *gentop wrote:*   

> und hockt nicht den ganzen Abend vorm PC 

 I wo, der Abend ist doch zum Schlafen da. Vorm PC hockt man nachts!  :Very Happy: 

Rutscht nicht zu hart!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## gentop

 *Deever wrote:*   

> I wo, der Abend ist doch zum Schlafen da. Vorm PC hockt man nachts! 
> 
> 

 

Geek  :Wink: 

----------

## Blackdream

 *gentop wrote:*   

> und hockt nicht den ganzen Abend vorm PC 
> 
> 

 

Tja leider kann ich kranke sau nicht viel anderes machen als drinhocken entweder am pc oder film glotzen  :Very Happy: 

aber trotzdem allen nen guten rutsch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## m.b.j.

 *Blackdream wrote:*   

>  *gentop wrote:*   und hockt nicht den ganzen Abend vorm PC 
> 
>  
> 
> Tja leider kann ich kranke sau nicht viel anderes machen als drinhocken entweder am pc oder film glotzen 
> ...

 

Gute Besserung und guten Rutch...

----------

## klemi

ich wünsche allen ein gesundes neues Jahr 2005

- vielen Dank für die bisherige Hilfe im Forum

- guten Rutsch!!!

----------

## mrsteven

Auch ich wünsche allen Forumusern ein gutes neues Jahr! Ebenfalls danke für die zahlreichen Hilfestellungen und Tipps. Ich hoffe, dass auch ich dem einen oder anderen helfen konnte.

----------

## Sas

Ja, auch von mir allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr.

----------

## Ragin

Von mir auch alles gute für das neue Jahr, nehmt nicht zuviele Vorsätze, die eh nie gehalten werden und sauft ned soviel  :Smile: .

Auf das es nächstes Jahr besser wird...

Gruss

Jörg

----------

## Cryssli

Auch von mir: ALLES GUTE im neuen Jahr! Und setzt eure Vorsätze auch in die Tat um... nicht nur die Linux/Gentoo spezifischen  :Wink: 

Und auch mal einen Dank an alle die mir bisher geholfen haben meine Probleme zu lösen!  :Very Happy:  Wenn es diese Gemeinschaft nicht gäbe ...

----------

## ian!

Ruten Rutsch! Kommt gut rein und feiert nicht zu heftig.  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *DeathAngel wrote:*   

> ...dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> 
> Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2005.  

 

 :Laughing:  dito  :Laughing: 

----------

## UTgamer

Ebenso auch von mir einen guten Rutsch für euch in das neue Jahr.  :Wink: 

----------

## jay

Da es bei uns sehr glatt ist, wünsche ich statt einem "guten Rutsch" doch lieber einfach nur ein schönes neues Jahr...

----------

## zielscheibe

Nen guten Rutsch, und rutscht ne aus!

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  feiert nicht zu heftig. 

 

verdammt! hab ich erst jetzt gelesen. zu spät  :Smile: 

:: GUINNESS ::

----------

